# new to pump and have small bleeds and bruising



## Anna1 (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi All
I am new to the Medtronic 640G pump and use the mini med mio infusion sets.  For the first 6 weeks all was good.  I have always noticed when I remove the set I get a small bleed where the canula was but it forms a pin sized small scab and then disappears after 2 days.  However, for the first time the other day I noticed blood under the set and removed it and got a real gusher which then formed a blue bruised lump at the site.  It is now slowly disappearing but today when I changed my last set I noticed upon removing the old one a small blue bruise around the site where the canula was - only tiny and nothing like the big one I had previously but again not something I usually get.  I am inserting in my tummy as feel absorption is good there.  I am quite lean and have tried my love handles but feel absorption is better in tummy area.  Haven't tried bum or legs though.  The site does not hurt or itch and there is no irritation.  I was given a mini med mio 30 (angled infusion set) with the pump and inserted this just to test the difference but that bled as well when I removed it.  Anyone else have these issues?  Perhaps I am wiggling the needle around when I pull it out after inserting?  Worried I am going to run out of space to insert and love the pump but have only been using it 2 months and already these issues.
Am I removing the set wrong should I not just pull it off?

Also if I put it on my back or bum can I sleep on it?

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi Anna,
just pull the cannula straight out. Have you got the right length of cannula for your needs? Might be worth trying a different length.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 23, 2018)

Hello Anna, I always use Quick set & always after been in the shower. Skin is softer & clean. Always in my tummy & is fine. Really good luck.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi Anna

I picked up the advice on here about changing set after a shower, and it certainly reduced the number of bruise spots.  If I do get one when I take out a cannula, it certainly gushes, and even more if I have to change a cannula in public.  The worst was at Tate Modern and no tissues or plaster in reach!!  I now keep a  plaster in my test kit case for such incidents.

I also get the odd smaller bruises caused when I put a cannula in.  I use the shortest needle and go straight in with a plastic cannula (Accu Check) so I am not familiar with the Medtronic ones.  I did try angled cannulas briefly but thought I was using up more tummy available. 

I have tried bum, but too often I get caught up in the tubing and end up pulling out the cannula.  I still do this now and then if I have had a few bleeders.

When on MDI I had regular little bruises on both legs and tummy.  It is now very rare to get a bruise, but when it happens it is a lot bigger than it used to be on MDI.  Pros and cons, but like you I would not want to give up pumping.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi Anna.  I've been on the Medtronic for 7 months now.  I use the Mio's and also get a very small scab after removing the cannula.  I've only had one or two bleeders though in that time.  Like you I'm pretty lean and have stuck to my abdomen area and to the sides.  I may ask my DSN if I can give the Mio 30's or silhouettes a go.  Not tried back or bum yet - just looks like too much of a hassle.  As on MDI any bruises I get I just treat as battle scars.


----------



## m1dnc (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi Anna

You're not by any chance taking aspirin or other NSAID? These can affect blood clotting and make bruising easier.

I have been using Mio's with the 640G for two years now. I have bruising and the odd gusher every now and again, but not much different than with the cannulae I used with old Combo.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 10, 2018)

m1dnc said:


> Hi Anna
> 
> You're not by any chance taking aspirin or other NSAID? These can affect blood clotting and make bruising easier.
> 
> I have been using Mio's with the 640G for two years now. I have bruising and the odd gusher every now and again, but not much different than with the cannulae I used with old Combo.


Hi m1dnc, what made you change from Combo to 640G?


----------



## m1dnc (Aug 10, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> Hi m1dnc, what made you change from Combo to 640G?


Hi SB2015. Two reasons mostly. First, having had a good experience with a Libre I wanted to move on to full CGM with pump integration. I did a lot of research and in the end plumped for the Medtronic as I was impressed by the Smartguard feature. The second reason was that as I swim a lot I wanted a pump that is waterproof.

Unfortunately I managed to get a small crack in the reservoir sealing ring and the waterproof-ness was compromised. Medtronic were very good about it and put it down to 'wear and tear', and replaced it straightaway.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 10, 2018)

m1dnc said:


> Hi SB2015. Two reasons mostly. First, having had a good experience with a Libre I wanted to move on to full CGM with pump integration. I did a lot of research and in the end plumped for the Medtronic as I was impressed by the Smartguard feature. The second reason was that as I swim a lot I wanted a pump that is waterproof.
> 
> Unfortunately I managed to get a small crack in the reservoir sealing ring and the waterproof-ness was compromised. Medtronic were very good about it and put it down to 'wear and tear', and replaced it straightaway.


Thanks.  I am wavering in the Medtronic as I too like the Libre info and would consider self funding CGM when I get my pension.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 10, 2018)

Anna1 said:


> Hi All
> Also if I put it on my back or bum can I sleep on it?



I use ngled Silhouettes on my back and sides and can sleep/lean/sit on them no bother. I found 90-degree sets a bit more temperamental and 'stabby' in that regard. There's an angled Mio30 if you fancy giving that a go?

Oh and I've had a few gushers as you describe in my time, with and without a big fat bruise to follow. Have always cleared up fine, and no bother re-using that area given a decent amount of 'rotation' time. I try to leave about 2 months before I return back to the same location for another go, by which time it all seems to have setteld down completely.


----------

